# The Puritan Attitude Toward Recreation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

James T. Dennison, Jr., _The Market Day of the Soul: The Puritan Doctrine of the Sabbath in England, 1532-1700_, Appendix 2: _The Puritan Attitude Toward Recreation_, pp. 174-176:



> Appendix 2
> 
> _The Puritan Attitude Toward Recreation_
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes.

Practically, God generously gave us one whole day to not have to burden ourselves with work or even the thought of having to entertain ourselves.

There is even an implied promise in this that God will provide needs (money, material needs) though we are not working to earn money on the Lord's Day.

This is the goodness of God- we are not created as machines who work non-stop. We can enjoy recreation and entertainment but on the Lord's Day we can cease from all these ordinary activities and enjoy fellowship with our God.


----------

